# So, Hayley Williams from Paramore topless. discuss.



## SargeantVomit (May 28, 2010)

I guess Hayley accidentally twitpiced a nude picture of herself. For those who don't know, twitpic is a way to share image to your twitter followers via emailing it from your phone, or directly uploading it to twitpic via some sort of twitter application. 

Hot and fuckable.


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2010)

A MILLION TIMES THAT.


----------



## 13point9 (May 28, 2010)

it'll get taken down  lol

also saw the pic... meh and ive just posted on another thread about people who slag off hot women as being shut ins....


really shot myself in the foot there haha


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2010)

Google turned up only edited pics from news sights


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 28, 2010)

Looks shopped...


----------



## SargeantVomit (May 28, 2010)

It was posted to her twitter, def not shopped.


----------



## 13point9 (May 28, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Looks shopped...



well it turned up from her personal twitter and she hasn't said it was shopped, if it was its the first thing i'd say

i think this happened to Katy Perry too but hers was full frontal


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 28, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> It was posted to her twitter, def not shopped.


Hacked then 


Well, it's still not that great of a pic...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 28, 2010)

13point9 said:


> well it turned up from her personal twitter and she hasn't said it was shopped, if it was its the first thing i'd say
> 
> i think this happened to Katy Perry too but hers was full frontal


Saw that too, That one might have been realz, I don't get how they can accidentally post shit though, fo realz


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2010)

Even from the ones that ARE shopped, you can tell it's not that great of a pic


----------



## PnKnG (May 28, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> I guess Hayley *accidentally* twitpiced a nude picture of herself. For those who don't know, twitpic is a way to share image to your twitter followers via emailing it from your phone, or directly uploading it to twitpic via some sort of twitter application.
> 
> Hot and fuckable.




*cough*marketing stunt*cough*


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 28, 2010)

MFB said:


> Even from the ones that ARE shopped, you can tell it's not that great of a pic


yeah, it doesn't look like her either, and its a shit angle.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 28, 2010)

Could be her, could not be. Either way, nice pair.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 28, 2010)

Hacked my ass.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 28, 2010)

I dno, she doesn't seem like tha kinda lass that would do it. She's fairly quiet and doesn't sex up her videos. I mean it wouldn't suprise me if she has leaked them herself, but I don't think she did.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (May 28, 2010)

13point9 said:


> well it turned up from her personal twitter and she hasn't said it was shopped, if it was its the first thing i'd say
> 
> i think this happened to Katy Perry too but hers was full frontal



The Katy Perry one was fake, it was a different girl who's pics for her bf leaked, then the web made up the story about katy perry.


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2010)

Saw the pics and well, nothing spectacular. Pretty much what you'd expect from looking at her.


----------



## auxioluck (May 28, 2010)

For a girl that wants to make a statement with her music rather than her tits, I'd be really amazed if they were real.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 28, 2010)

Hayley Williams.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 28, 2010)

auxioluck said:


> For a girl that wants to make a statement with her music rather than her tits, I'd be really amazed if they were real.


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## 13point9 (May 28, 2010)

auxioluck said:


> For a girl that wants to make a statement with her music rather than her tits, I'd be really amazed if they were real.



Ive never got that impression from her... yeah she doesnt do glamour shoots etc, but she knows full well she is one of the main selling points of the band...

also what she does behind closed doors can be completely different to how she portrays herself, most girls i speak to take shots like that for their fellas etc, could have been a 'select all' mistake...

"Select all, Upload.... FFFUUUUUUUUUU..."


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 28, 2010)

13point9 said:


> Ive never got that impression from her... yeah she doesnt do glamour shoots etc, but she knows full well she is one of the main selling points of the band...
> 
> also what she does behind closed doors can be completely different to how she portrays herself, most girls i speak to take shots like that for their fellas etc, could have been a 'select all' mistake...
> 
> "Select all, Upload.... FFFUUUUUUUUUU..."


true, i've got stuff accidentally before, it happens


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 28, 2010)

It's her dude, there's no doubt about it.

Real her, real titties


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's her dude, there's no doubt about it.
> 
> Real her, real titties



Yeah, I don't think there's any dispute over it being really her more just it being a crappy shot of her and her mosquito bites


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 28, 2010)

MFB said:


> Yeah, I don't think there's any dispute over it being really her more just it being a crappy shot of her and her mosquito bites


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 28, 2010)

I thought there was  

MY BAD.


----------



## PeteyG (May 28, 2010)

13point9 said:


> most girls i speak to take shots like that for their fellas etc"Select all, Upload.... FFFUUUUUUUUUU..."



Exactly, and then take into consideration that her pretty long term boyfriend (like a year or something) is also in a pretty big band who spend a lot of time on the road, and is also based quite far away from where she is, it's not too much of a stretch of the imagination.



13point9 said:


> "Select all, Upload.... FFFUUUUUUUUUU..."



Just imagining this made me lol pretty hard.


----------



## Fzau (May 28, 2010)

I wonder when Pete will do this as a marketing stunt for RSF 

















I kid, I kid


----------



## PeteyG (May 28, 2010)

Fzau said:


> I wonder when Pete will do this as a marketing stunt for RSF



You WANKER! 

But in all seriousness, yes I will be doing just this.


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> You WANKER!
> 
> But in all seriousness, yes I will be doing just this.



Don't be so hasty man, you could score a Blackmachine endorsement from this! First leak one where your junk is "conveniently" covered by the headstock and such, then when people are all "WHAT GUITAR IS PETE PLAYING NAKED?!" and flock to BM - Doug will have to endorse you! THEN release nudes for the sake of band promotion.


----------



## PeteyG (May 28, 2010)

MFB said:


> First leak one where your junk is "conveniently" covered by the headstock and such, then when people are all "WHAT GUITAR IS PETE PLAYING NAKED?!" and flock to BM - Doug will have to endorse you! THEN release nudes for the sake of band promotion.



You understand that the headstock is quite small on those guitars right? So you see there is a flaw in the idea of me 'covering' my wang with it.


----------



## 13point9 (May 28, 2010)

MFB said:


> Don't be so hasty man, you could score a Blackmachine endorsement from this! First leak one where your junk is "conveniently" covered by the headstock and such, then when people are all "WHAT GUITAR IS PETE PLAYING NAKED?!" and flock to BM - Doug will have to endorse you! THEN release nudes for the sake of band promotion.



looking at the size of a black machine headstock you may be insulting Pete there 

EDIT:-


----------



## Fzau (May 28, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> You understand that the headstock is quite small on those guitars right? So you see there is a flaw in the idea of me 'covering' my wang with it.


 
 

EDIT: this discussion is even better than Hayley's tits


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> You understand that the headstock is quite small on those guitars right? So you see there is a flaw in the idea of me 'covering' my wang with it.



Didn't realize it was THAT small...

Any other brand you'd want an endorsement from?


----------



## PeteyG (May 28, 2010)

MFB said:


> Didn't realize it was THAT small...
> 
> Any other brand you'd want an endorsement from?


----------



## 13point9 (May 28, 2010)

Amazing...


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2010)

I get in keeping with it looking like the thing is reversed, but those tuning pegs must be a bitch


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 28, 2010)

I just imagined Pete naked holding a Blackmachine seductively.




I need to see that Hayley Williams pic again.


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I just imagined Pete naked holding a Blackmachine seductively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want Pete out of your head, your gonna need a set of better tits

Sorry Hayley, I love you and all but well, let's be real


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2010)

Cardboard speaker cabinets?


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 28, 2010)

MFB said:


> If you want Pete out of your head, your gonna need a set of better tits
> 
> Sorry Hayley, I love you and all but well, let's be real


 
Dude, its all in the nipple quality.

Now mentioning tits and Pete in the same sentence has not helped.


----------



## budda (May 28, 2010)

WHERES THE LINK? 2 PAGES AND NO LINK!?


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 28, 2010)

budda said:


> WHERES THE LINK? 2 PAGES AND NO LINK!?


 
I don't think anyone wants to get banned.  Google


----------



## SevenStringSam (May 28, 2010)

here it is uncensored.
click see full size to see uncensored
Hayley Williams is topless - Celebslam: Shocking Tales and Tawdry Behavior!

nsfw.....but who cares haha


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 28, 2010)

If you want to see the picture type Hayley Williams in to Encyclopedia Dramatica dot come.

That page, along with the page for 'Wapanese', changed my fucking life


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 28, 2010)

SevenStringSam said:


> here it is uncensored.
> click see full size to see uncensored
> Hayley Williams is topless - Celebslam: Shocking Tales and Tawdry Behavior!
> 
> nsfw.....but who cares haha



Hayley Williams is topless - Celebslam: Shocking Tales and Tawdry Behavior!

Lolchristfag.


----------



## Tiger (May 28, 2010)

She looks like any college girl ever, who cares.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 28, 2010)

Tiger said:


> She looks like any college girl ever, who cares.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 28, 2010)

Tiger said:


> She looks like any college girl ever, who cares.



AND she's a christfag.

Hayley Williams is topless - Celebslam: Shocking Tales and Tawdry Behavior!



I lol'd at the last two characters in that link.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 28, 2010)

Tiger said:


> She looks like any college girl ever, who cares.


----------



## blister7321 (May 28, 2010)

nice nice my co guitarist is gonna need some alone time and a beach towel


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2010)

Her face looks kind of flushed and shit, maybe she was drunk and just fucked up?


----------



## ittoa666 (May 28, 2010)

MFB said:


> Her face looks kind of flushed and shit, maybe she was drunk and just fucked up?



That would make it easier for all of us....

Interesting note: Their merch manager/stand in drummer is a friend of a friend. Kinda novel.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (May 28, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> AND she's a christfag.
> 
> Hayley Williams is topless - Celebslam: Shocking Tales and Tawdry Behavior!
> 
> ...



As a fellow christfag I take offense to this statment


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 28, 2010)

Necrophagist777 said:


> As a fellow christfag I take offense to this statment


----------



## MFB (May 28, 2010)

Not even really a christfag, just believes in God and tries to be a good person  Guess that makes half the world christfags


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 29, 2010)

MFB said:


> Not even really a christfag, just believes in God and tries to be a good person  Guess that makes half the world christfags


God is good man, religon however...


----------



## MFB (May 29, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> God is good man, religious nutbags however...



There we go, even more correct

Edit : I'd say religion on it's own isn't even bad, it's when you start using it for justification that it becomes a problem and gets a bad rep. Ideally, if all religions were just there and people were all, "OK, cool - he's got a different religion than me. No big deal, let him do his thing" then would we hate it? No.

Of course that's an ideal situation and not what we have, but like I said - religion on it's own isn't bad, it's using it as justification

This is all my own opinion of course


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 29, 2010)

MFB said:


> There we go, even more correct
> 
> Edit : I'd say religion on it's own isn't even bad, it's when you start using it for justification that it becomes a problem and gets a bad rep. Ideally, if all religions were just there and people were all, "OK, cool - he's got a different religion than me. No big deal, let him do his thing" then would we hate it? No.
> 
> ...


theres always those pricks that fuck shit up, and ruin it for all the good guys


----------



## MFB (May 29, 2010)

*cough* Pat Robertson *cough*


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 29, 2010)

MFB said:


> *cough* Pat Robertson *cough*


lol, owned



well, we properly derailed this bitch.





her tits suck...


----------



## Randy (May 29, 2010)

Yes, it just happened. A thread about Hayley Williams' bare boobs just turned into a deep religious discussion.  I love this place.


----------



## MFB (May 29, 2010)

Randy said:


> Yes, it just happened. A thread about Hayley Williams' bare boobs just turned into a deep religious discussion.  I love this place.





You're welcome?


----------



## xshreditupx (May 29, 2010)

its her, got to see the rest of them from a reliable source lmao


----------



## ittoa666 (May 29, 2010)

This is what I have to say about the ot.


----------



## Zak1233 (May 29, 2010)

xshreditupx said:


> its her, got to see the rest of them from a reliable source lmao


...rest of them...?


----------



## Skyblue (May 29, 2010)

I love this thread's tags 

Anyway, I approve of this thread, she doesn't look all to bad if you ask me


----------



## Espaul (May 29, 2010)

She looks great, but that picture does not.. well of course it looks a bit great considering... you know


----------



## ittoa666 (May 29, 2010)

Skyblue said:


> I love this thread's tags
> 
> Anyway, I approve of this thread, she doesn't look all to bad if you ask me


----------



## Demiurge (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the boob pics, sweetie, but your band still sucks.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 29, 2010)

All you guys who say she isn't all that are fussy fucks.  I mean fucking hell she's a good looking girl, she's more normal looking than half the girls I see get posted on here. And normal girls ftw.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (May 29, 2010)

I'd snow-cap those mini-mountains


----------



## ittoa666 (May 29, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> All you guys who say she isn't all that are fussy fucks.  I mean fucking hell she's a good looking girl, she's more normal looking than half the girls I see get posted on here. And normal girls ftw.



Agree 100%. There are too many plastic people these days.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (May 29, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> All you guys who say she isn't all that are fussy fucks.  I mean fucking hell she's a good looking girl, she's more normal looking than half the girls I see get posted on here. And normal girls ftw.



+1 to that my brutha


----------



## 13point9 (May 29, 2010)

I blame my missus  lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 29, 2010)

Yer all a bunch o'christfags.


----------



## Fzau (May 29, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yer all a bunch o'christfags.


Wouldn't you tap that christvag?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 29, 2010)

If it's got titties then I'm game.


----------



## Necris (May 29, 2010)

Zak1233 said:


> ...rest of them...?


Clearly she is a human dog hybrid and has between 2 to 4 additional sets of nipples running down her torso, that explains the small size.


----------



## BrandonARC (May 29, 2010)

shes fucking sexy. +1 for twitter


----------



## Fzau (May 29, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> If it's got titties then I'm game.


 
Real titties? Or are Hayley's sufficient?


----------



## Fzau (May 29, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I just imagined Pete naked holding a Blackmachine seductively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry Ross, it had to be done


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 29, 2010)

Fzau said:


> Sorry Ross, it had to be done


 
God dammit 



Necris said:


> Clearly she is a human dog hybrid and has between 2 to 4 additional sets of nipples running down her torso, that explains the small size.


 
Ginger Snaps?


----------



## budda (May 29, 2010)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I'd snow-cap those mini-mountains



well well well, look who it is


----------



## Variant (Jun 3, 2010)

> All you guys who say she isn't all that are fussy fucks. I mean fucking hell she's a good looking girl, she's more normal looking than half the girls I see get posted on here. And normal girls ftw.



This.  

Also, Paramore's music blows. Hard. I don't fucking get the musico's who think they're the bees knees.  It's all dull, droning, hookless, "la la la la" garbage... and I'm not being a prog/tech snob here. I can appreciate a well crafted pop song, but It's just crap so far as pop music goes. Nothing the least bit memorable. Feel free to school me with a youtube link if you think I'm wrong, but from what I've heard.. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2010)

I wouldn't call a week a "necro bump."


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 3, 2010)

Rick said:


> I wouldn't call a week a "necro bump."



It's long enough for me to be sick of seeing the title.


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jun 3, 2010)

I never even got thanked for this thread...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah nice photo, thanks man!


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> It's long enough for me to be sick of seeing the title.



That goes without saying.


----------



## groph (Jun 4, 2010)

Check that one off my list.

Now... Kari Byron...

EDIT: Assuming her pregnancy doesn't wreak havoc on them. I want to kill the man who did that to her.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 4, 2010)

groph said:


> Check that one off my list.
> 
> Now... Kari Byron...
> 
> EDIT: Assuming her pregnancy doesn't wreak havoc on them. I want to kill the man who did that to her.



 Pregnant means bigger chest.


----------



## Kwonnie (Jun 4, 2010)

^ LOLOL already stole one of my sigs, I see.

Hayley Williams is kinda cute. She looks too old for her age to me but yh; topless pic = aight.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 4, 2010)

Kwonnie said:


> ^ LOLOL already stole one of my sigs, I see.
> 
> Hayley Williams is kinda cute. She looks too old for her age to me but yh; topless pic = aight.



My computer illiteracy didn't allow me to make it bigger, but I did try to steal one. Gotta love nightmare, but I'd prefer Mitsurugi or Hwang.


----------



## groph (Jun 4, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Pregnant means bigger chest.


 
This is absolutely true, and she was showing some righteous cleavage on Mythbusters, but you know that baby is going to suck the life right out of them.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 4, 2010)

SargeantVomit said:


> I never even got thanked for this thread...



Awkward.

It's because we don't like you; you and your vomit


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Jun 4, 2010)

MFB said:


> Google turned up only edited pics from news sights



You can find it if you look hard enough. It's definitely not shopped, nor is it worth all of the hype.


----------



## MFB (Jun 4, 2010)

Matt-Hatchett said:


> You can find it if you look hard enough. It's definitely not shopped, nor is it worth all of the hype.



Found it like 10 secs after I posted


----------



## IDLE (Jun 5, 2010)

She is definitely beautiful, but she has to learn how to take a better picture of herself and remember not to send them over the internet. If I were her boyfriend I would be happy for the pictures but I would probably send her a gift certificate for photography lessons .

Nothing to be embarrassed about, I go topless all the time. It really should'nt be viewed any differently for women.


----------



## darbdavys (Jun 5, 2010)

groph said:


> This is absolutely true, and she was showing some righteous cleavage on Mythbusters, but you know that baby is going to suck the life right out of them.



Saggy post-pregnancy tits =


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 5, 2010)

IDLE said:


> She is definitely beautiful, but she has to learn how to take a better picture of herself and remember not to send them over the internet. If I were her boyfriend I would be happy for the pictures but I would probably send her a gift certificate for photography lessons .
> 
> Nothing to be embarrassed about, I go topless all the time. It really should'nt be viewed any differently for women.


 
I don't know man, boobs are seen more sexually than the chest of a man, s you have different social reaction for when a woman goes topless. Its not about equality, its just different areas of privacy for different genders. 

As for the quality of the pics, I prefer em like that. They seem more real than shots taken by a pro ad edited in Photoshop for severa hours. Sure that has its place, but I think its kinda hot when they're normal like this.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 5, 2010)

IDLE said:


> She is definitely beautiful, but she has to learn how to take a better picture of herself and remember not to send them over the internet. If I were her boyfriend I would be happy for the pictures but I would probably send her a gift certificate for photography lessons .
> 
> Nothing to be embarrassed about, I go topless all the time. It really should'nt be viewed any differently for women.






 Don't worry. I'm not a creeper.


----------



## Kwonnie (Jun 5, 2010)

This thread's tags are win.
Pic's easy to find; go for it. Not a terrible pic but you have to realize it was probably taken by a shit Blackberry.


----------



## yetti (Jun 7, 2010)

Fzau said:


> Wouldn't you tap that christvag?



I'd impale her with my clouded frost-spire.


----------



## yetti (Jun 7, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> If it's got titties then I'm game.


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 7, 2010)

I like Paramore (*raises flame shield*), and I like boobies.

Survey says:

Very nice!


----------



## Fzau (Jun 7, 2010)

^^  @ yetti's and scotto's post

Chayley show breasts - Is niice!


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 7, 2010)

Fzau said:


> ^^  @ yetti's and scotto's post
> 
> Chayley show breasts - Is niice!



I going to play teh geetah, and play da rock and the roll music with Chayley, and then I a have sexy time with Chayley as we play a the music!!


----------



## caparison_x (Jun 7, 2010)

Mod edit: NSFW link. Let's not play games with that, shall we?

Hayley Williams, Topless On Twitter @ Antiquiet < i dont think thats shopped

By the way, the photo you are already looking at is not safe for work. Just wanted to let you know.

^ classic


----------



## synrgy (Jun 7, 2010)

If given the chance, I'd definitely quarter her. 

Presuming she's legal, that is. I'm too lazy to do the research, but she looks such that I'd definitely ask for ID first.


----------



## Fzau (Jun 7, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> I going to play teh geetah, and play da rock and the roll music with Chayley, and then I a have sexy time with Chayley as we play a the music!!


 
Who need a Pamela when there is Chayley?
Her breast are smaller, but she eat a better chrum.

I wrote song for Chayley. But hair is red, no gold:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 7, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Looks shopped...



Why is this the first thing everyone says no matter what? 

She could be standing right in front you... Take her shirt off... Pull out a polaroid camera and proceed to take a picture of herself and hand you said picture after first signing it...

Someone would still say "Photoshop, Dude!"

Famous ppl get naked too. Sometimes it gets caught on camera...


----------



## Fzau (Jun 7, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Famous ppl get naked too. Sometimes it gets caught on camera...


 
LIES  
They can't get naked so that we can see it, our eyes can not capture their purest form!

Although I definately see a pair of small, yet cute tits of a girl I'd completely destroy


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 7, 2010)

Fzau said:


> LIES
> They can't get naked so that we can see it, our eyes can not capture their purest form!
> 
> Although I definately see a pair of small, yet cute tits of a girl I'd completely destroy


 
Everyone knows women have cloaking devices. When the revolution starts, all you non-believers will just be made into lip gloss or farmed for your semen.


----------



## -mouse- (Jun 7, 2010)

she has a pretty nice set.


----------



## Fzau (Jun 8, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Everyone knows women have cloaking devices. When the revolution starts, all you non-believers will just be made into lip gloss or farmed for your semen.


 
Does that mean we get sexually pleasured every day, or that they're going to shove a catheter in our uthera (or in our balls) in order to extract our manly fluids of life? Some people might find option 2 is option 1, but me - I don't fancy things being shoved in my dick thankyouverymuch.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 8, 2010)

Seen the picture, looks like she's got moobs rather than boobs.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie, I think she's hot. But not "HOLY SHIT" hot, just regular college girl hot, like Tiger said...

And also, maybe her boobs look weird because she's laying down?

Also², the tags are fucking awesome...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2010)

Fzau said:


> Does that mean we get sexually pleasured every day, or that they're going to shove a catheter in our uthera (or in our balls) in order to extract our manly fluids of life? Some people might find option 2 is option 1, but me - I don't fancy things being shoved in my dick thankyouverymuch.


 
This this but more sperm-based.


----------

